

Queue everything and delight everyone - signa11
http://decafbad.com/blog/2008/07/04/queue-everything-and-delight-everyone

======
wendroid
I do it with Inotify

[http://maht0x0r.blogspot.com/2009/06/serialising-multiple-
wr...](http://maht0x0r.blogspot.com/2009/06/serialising-multiple-writers-in-
shell_20.html)

